# I've found them new homes!



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was able to catch the rest of the orphaned kittens today. It turns out that the remaining two are males, which was my initial guess. So now there's Luna and her brothers, Luca and Riley. They're now all at the vet's for overnight observation and tomorrow, the siblings are going to be taken to the adoption center. Last night, I put out the word that a trio of kittens are in need of a new home and the response was over whelming. They have all found new homes! I'm so ecstatic!  I just wish that Skye was here too  she would have loved to be reunited with her siblings.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh well done And lucky kittens. Skye led you to find her siblings and look at that lovely ending. Maybe this was her journey's purpose.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> Oh well done And lucky kittens. Skye led you to find her siblings and look at that lovely ending. Maybe this was her journey's purpose.


Took the words right out of my fingers


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad they all found homes. Skye would be proud of you.


----------

